# Naughty Dog compie 30 anni



## PippoInzaghi92 (4 Ottobre 2014)

Naughty Dog è stata fondata nel lontano 1984, e ha sfornato in 30 anni di vita giochi del calibro di Crash Bandicoot, Uncharted (la trilogia, anzi quadrilogia visto l'annuncio di Uncharted 4), The Last of Us (nominato miglior gioco della generazione passata) e Jak and Daxter.

Ha sede in California, ed è stata fondata da Andy Gavin e Jason Rubin (al tempo sedicenni). Dal 2001 fa parte della Sony.


----------

